# Second knife!



## Seffers93 (Sep 13, 2020)

Hey everyone!

Just finished my second knife! 1084, 180mm Santoku. Figured I’d try something a littler smaller this time. Still LOTS to learn but I’m happy with this finished result for knife #2. It would’ve been done sooner but the handle you’re currently seeing is the THIRD handle attempt lol. I had such bad luck with this handle!

Just like my first knife, I jumped the gun and started taking pictures before putting it on the stones, so the pictures you are seeing are before sharpening.

Next up is a 10” Kramer style chefs knife. And after that, I’m going to start attempting Wa handles!

Thanks in advance for any feedback!

- Seth


----------



## birdsfan (Sep 13, 2020)

Looks great Seth! I think the handle came out marvelously. Very attractive figuring in the grain. The grind is perhaps a bit thick behind the edge, but sometimes choil shots are deceiving. How did your first knife feel to use?


----------



## Seffers93 (Sep 13, 2020)

birdsfan said:


> Looks great Seth! I think the handle came out marvelously. Very attractive figuring in the grain. The grind is perhaps a bit thick behind the edge, but sometimes choil shots are deceiving. How did your first knife feel to use?



Thank you!! 
I was surprised using the the first knife. It was also pretty thick behind the edge. I thinned it out a little but not much. It performs really well! Although the tip is much higher than what I’m used to.. got a nasty cut from it lol. And it’s still sharp after a few days on the board so that’s a good sign of proper heat treat I think?


----------



## birdsfan (Sep 13, 2020)

As long as you are happy with the performance, then the grind is perfect. I would say it is a good sign that the edge hasn't dulled after a few days. It must be an awesome feeling to use a blade that you made from scratch!


----------



## Seffers93 (Sep 13, 2020)

birdsfan said:


> As long as you are happy with the performance, then the grind is perfect. I would say it is a good sign that the edge hasn't dulled after a few days. It must be an awesome feeling to use a blade that you made from scratch!



It’s such an awesome feeling!! I still can’t believe I made a knife lol. Well worth the hard work!


----------



## cotedupy (Sep 14, 2020)

Looking lovely, nice work 

And if you can make yo handles like that then wa handles should be a doddle!


----------

